# How to Request Species or Sex Identification



## Ungoliant

Requests to identify (or confirm) a tarantula's species, variation, or sex must be posted to the appropriate gallery.  (Otherwise, our forum would be overwhelmed with these threads.)

*Where to Submit Images*

Below are the galleries to which these requests should be submitted:

*Tarantula Identification*: for all requests to identify or confirm a tarantula's species (or variation)
*Spermathecae sexing (Molts)*: for photos of exuviae (the shed exoskeleton or molt)
*Epiandrous fusillae sexing (Not Molts)*: photos of live tarantulas (usually ventral shots)

*How to Submit Images*

Click the link to the relevant gallery.
Click "Add Media" (near the upper-right corner).
Select "Upload an image from your files" (should be selected by default).
Click "Upload Image."
Select the image file on your computer or phone.
Add a title and description.
When submitting photos for sexing, please include the scientific name of the species and the size (diagonal leg span) of the molt or tarantula.
When submitting photos for identification, please include any information you have, such as any scientific or common names the seller provided or the geographic location where you found it (if wild-caught).
Click "Save Media."

*Linking Multiple Images of the Same Tarantula*

If you have multiple images of the same tarantula, the best way to handle that is post a comment on your first image with thumbnail links to the additional images.

How to embed images in comments (I recommend using the thumbnail option):

Open the image (in Arachnoboards) that you want to embed.
Copy the code in "Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code" or "Share BB GALLERY Code."  (Both of these options allow the user to click the image for a link to the source.)
Paste the code where you want the image to be in your comment.













Embedding Arachnoboards Gallery Images



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 12, 2017






"Copy URL BB code with thumbnail" results in a square preview with a link to the original:


"Copy GALLERY BB code" results in a larger preview with a link to the original:












The Watering Hole (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my 3.5" female Grammostola pulchra.
					




*How to Take Good Photos for Sexing*

When attempting to sex a tarantula, you want to focus on the area between the first pair of book lungs (the pair closer to the head).












2.25" Male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens [ventral sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 19, 2017
__ 3
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet
sexing
ventral




						Muffet, my 2.25" male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
					




However, it is far more accurate to sex a tarantula by examining the exuviae.  Tips for getting a good image for molt sexing:

Cut the abdomen off of the rest of the molt
Cut off the bottom of the abdomen below the second pair of book lungs.  (This is especially helpful for small exuviae.  Otherwise, it has a tendency to fold in on itself.)
If the molt is too dry to unfold, prepare a dish of water with a drop of dish soap to reduce surface tension.  (Otherwise, the light molt floats on top without absorbing much moisture.)
Place the molt in the dish.  Let it soak for up to five minutes (until it becomes pliable).
After removing the molt from the water and positioning it for photographing, let it dry for a few minutes.  (When the molt is wet, reflections on the water can obscure critical details.)
Photograph the inside of the abdomen, focusing on the area between the first pair of book lungs.  Sometimes it helps to backlight the molt.

On intact exuviae, the ventral side of the abdomen is usually still attached to the sternum (the underside of the first segment of the tarantula's body):












Brachypelma emilia Exuviae [1/3]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 20, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
exuviae
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
molt
petra




						illustration of which piece to use when sexing by molt
					




where to focus the camera:












4.5" Female Brachypelma emilia [molt sexing] [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 20, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
exuviae
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
molt
petra
sexing
spermathecae




						illustration of where to look when sexing by molt
					




zoomed in












4.5" Female Brachypelma emilia [molt sexing] [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 17, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
exuviae
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
molt
petra
sexing
spermathecae




						We have molt confirmation!
					




Often, the spermathecae and uterus externus will dry flat against the rest of the molt, which can make photographing them difficult.  If you moisten this area and use a piece of cardboard to gently lift the spermathecae and uterus externus so that they stand more perpendicular relative to the rest of the molt, it can make them stand out more in photographs.












3"+ Female Ephebopus murinus [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 13, 2019
__
ephebopus
ephebopus murinus
exuviae
female
juvenile
molt
murinus
sexing
skeleton tarantula
spermathecae




						My new Ephebopus murinus molted today, and she's female!  (Despite being soft, she still gave me...
					




Sometimes with small, delicate molts, instead of removing the molt from the water before taking photos, I spread out the molt in the water and taking the photo while it's in the water.  It's a lot easier to spread the molt in water (it tends to fold on itself when you remove it), and the water acts as a diffuser of light.

Photos I took using the water method:












2" Female Neoholothele incei [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 18, 2018
__ 1
__
crazy legs
exuviae
female
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
juvenile female
molt
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sexing
trinidad olive tarantula



















3" Male Acanthoscurria geniculata [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 11, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
exuviae
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molt
sexing
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula
					




You may find this video by @z32upgrader helpful: that is where I got the tips on adding a drop of dish liquid and cutting away the parts you don't need.  It also shows what area to focus on when taking photos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

